# Question!



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

My barn own another place down in Virginia, and I was done there a little while ago. So I took this really sweet old horse on a trail.. the other girls I went with had pretty young horses but mine was half-retired so I had to go around all the jumps. Some of the jumps were placed in the middle of a hill, and I've been wondering if it's really safe to jump uphill..? 
I was only there for a weekend & we only went on the jumping trail once so I didn't get to try! :[


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Sure, haven't you seen cross country?











I'm sure it would be hard work for a horse that isn't used to it, so it was probably a good idea that you went around it.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, thanks!
Cause I was thinking about what would happen if the horse fell over the jump or something.. ya know, would he roll down the hill? lol..


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

they usually do a face plant and the rider gets thrown off.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep its safe.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

But it's riskier jumping downhill


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I heard it's hard on their joints to jump downhill and that a couple of Eventing guru's wish they would take it out of the trials... but who knows.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

And when did eventing become safe?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Has nothing to do with safe, just with longevity and use of the horses. You wouldn't jump them on pavement because it's bad for joints, etc. Same with the point of view on jumping downhill--bad for the legs in general, not just if they hit it or mess up.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's okay in moderation.


----------

